# Geek humor



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hahaha! That one ^^^ is a favourite of mine! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

